
OpenVid Chrome Extension injects input scraping code - mfrieswyk
Just uninstalled and reported this extension today for loading an input scraping field on top of page inputs. Heads up.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;tech&#x2F;openvid
======
mfrieswyk
From OpenVid Support: "This was a UI bug that slipped in our latest release.
We submitted the fix to the Google Chrome Store and are awaiting for Google's
update"

